# Scott Higgins



## Headhunter (May 17, 2017)

So my clubs been invited to a seminar run by Scott Higgins in a couple of weeks. He's a 7th dan but he's not a guy I've ever heard of and can't find much aboht online. Anyone in the kenpo world have any experience with him? Just seeing if it's worth doing.


----------



## JR 137 (May 17, 2017)

I haven't heard of him, but I'm not a Kenpo guy.  If you have nothing better to do that day and the price is right, why not?  Different perspectives are usually a good thing.

Then again, you're not going to have to teach the lower ranks while he's working with the upper ranks during it, even though you paid to attend, are you?

Sorry, couldn't help it


----------



## Headhunter (May 21, 2017)

Not going to do it I've got to much going on that day


----------



## punisher73 (May 25, 2017)

Just a quick search, it looks like he is a Larry Tatum BB.  He has his own youtube channel if you want to check it out more.  here is a link to one of his videos.


----------

